

Looking to name a new tool, offering a reward of $100 - samerbuna
http://bootname.com/website/70135296-simple-group-emailing-with-mail-merge-and-tracking

======
samerbuna
We're building a simple tool to help us with our group emails, we wanted
something simple, you define (or import) your contacts information, organize
them in lists, compose messages, pick lists where a message go to, and let the
system work the magic.

You can use mail-merge variables in messages, and the tool allow you to
preview all emails before you send them. The cost of using the tool will be 1
cent per email, only for the sending part, the organizing of
contacts/lists/messages is all free.

The tool is built with a responsive UI design to work well on small screens.

------
xxxmadraxxx
Spam-O-Matic®

